# Back brakes: Drum to disk conversion ?



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Back when I first got my LS I looked into this and the resulting conclusion is that its possible, but only if you have the right axle. There are two axles in existence for the Cruze in the rear, one of them comes with mounting holes for just drum brakes, and the other comes with mounting holes for both drums and discs. If you have the proper axle, you can go ahead and do the swap, however you will need to buy new rotors, pads, calipers, soft brake lines [from the caliper to the main brake lines], new brake reservoir [discs require more fluid], and possibly a new brake pump.

In terms of what this mod will actually do performance wise, absolutely nothing. Because our car is so heavy up front, swapping the drums for brakes in the rear wont do anything at all to improve your braking. Only way to do that is upgrading your front brakes, and the only thing rear discs will do is appearance.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The rear drum brakes are sufficient for the car. Have you adjusted them yet? Most cars when new lack the adjustment of the rear drum brakes. You may want to look into XRs how to of adjusting the rear brakes. Here is the link: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6485-how-adjust-rear-drum-brakes.html. I think most people on this forum consider the conversion but as Smurf says it is for looks only. performance does little unless you are street racing. Adjust the brakes and stopping will be much improved.


----------



## MattAgee (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. I will adjust the rear brakes. It sounds as though doing a conversion may not be worth all the trouble.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

MattAgee said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I will adjust the rear brakes. It sounds as though doing a conversion may not be worth all the trouble.


Agreed not worth the trouble and work involved. I have owned 2 Cruzes with drums and once adjusted, braking is same as w 4 w disk.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Patman said:


> Agreed not worth the trouble and work involved. I have owned 2 Cruzes with drums and once adjusted, braking is same as w 4 w disk.


This, no matter how aggressive your driving is, being that the weight of the car is up front, the rear brakes can only do so much, and the rear drums can do more than the limit that will actually affect your braking. I mean just look at the drums, they're practically as big as the discs up front. Last time I saw drums this size they were on a car weighting 1,000 pounds more than our Cruze.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Actually its not o bad of a job if you have the knowledge the master cylinders are the same the only difference I saw was hub and brake lines. What I was going to do was buy an entire rear assymbly from a junk yard and just swap it that way. But its not worth almost $600 bucks unless you want the Watts Suspension which is why I'm going to do this in the future.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Actually its not o bad of a job if you have the knowledge the master cylinders are the same the only difference I saw was hub and brake lines. What I was going to do was buy an entire rear assymbly from a junk yard and just swap it that way. But its not worth almost $600 bucks unless you want the Watts Suspension which is why I'm going to do this in the future.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


I was planning on finding a Cruze from Pick n Pull that rear ended someone and just getting the calipers, master cylinder, and maybe the brake lines. Then get new rotors/pads, and maybe even go braided lines since I'm doing the swap anyways.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea but they will charge you the same take it all use what you need and sell or scrap the rest.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smurf said it pretty well. It's not worth the trouble, but what is worth the trouble is adjusting your drums. 

If you compare these drums to other cars, you'll see that we in fact have some very large drums. You won't get better performance out of disc brakes unless you're really pounding on those brakes with a trailer behind you, and even then, it's the fronts that are likely to give out first.


----------

